# Rockwell Router Manual



## sarge (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi, I recently purchased a Rockwell Router model 2602 with a 2601 D handle base. It is a 1 1/2hp with the all metal construction. I am hoping that someone can direct me as to where I can find an operator and parts manual. This thing cleaned up great and it runs as good as any of my other routers. I figured that a $30 investment was not to bad. I appreciate any help or information. Sorry for my lack of posts but I retired not to long ago from the Military and I am back working again full time. I hope to make some more time for woodworking and getting back to the forum. Sincerely, Sarge


----------



## fourpops50 (Jan 11, 2021)

I also have a Rockwell model 1502 router that I’d like to find a user manual. Any ideas where I can find one?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @fourpops50. This thread started in 2012, hopefully someone sees it and can pass on some advice. There is also a Power Tools Manual section within the forum which may assist you.


----------

